# We Got A Pip'....Hypo OG Momma #1



## N2TORTS (Apr 10, 2013)

We have a pip today .... from OG Momma Hypo #1 clutch. This is the Mother who produced " Honey Bee" Back in 2011'. Will be interesting to see the differences of the two ( the new neo-nates from Gemma Hypo and this new one from Og Momma ) .....and how *Genes play a role since they have the same "Father" . 









JD~


----------



## bigred (Apr 10, 2013)

Will be interesting to see what pops out


----------



## Redstrike (Apr 10, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing what comes out of that egg too!


----------



## immayo (Apr 10, 2013)

So excited for you!!! I am interested to see what these ones look like as well! Wonder if they will have cute little spots like honey bee!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Apr 10, 2013)

That is so exciting!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 11, 2013)

Is it here yet??? Is it??? Is it????


----------



## Anthony P (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh my gosh there's more!?!?!?!?


----------



## immayo (Apr 11, 2013)

Guess we just wait


----------



## mctlong (Apr 11, 2013)

Exciting! Sitting at the edge of my seat -


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok gang.... here she bee#2........OG Moms first Baby Of 2013 
(144 days)

Jacqui....Oh MY GOSh a SpLiTtY HYPO ...... " I think this has your name all over it! .... " 








JD~


----------



## wellington (Apr 11, 2013)

So cute. How's the extra large egg doing? Is it still good so far? If so, I can't wait to see what comes of it. I didn't miss it did I?


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh my it does!


----------



## immayo (Apr 11, 2013)

Very nice.. split scute and all! I think it's amazing that OG Mom's babies come out with darker spots on their shells! Can't wait too see if more of these cuties hatch out!


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 11, 2013)

wellington said:


> So cute. How's the extra large egg doing? Is it still good so far? If so, I can't wait to see what comes of it. I didn't miss it did I?



That egg is actually looking really good so far ...... I will have to get another shot of it . The egg was not from a Hypo Mum' ..but one of the Cherry girls!...It has a long way to go ..... 

JD~


----------



## Redstrike (Apr 11, 2013)

Beautiful baby! I'm interested in the split scutes. Any change in paternal lineage? I guess that question could be a tough one if females are capable of storing sperm for a 2-3+ years. Anyway, I'm becoming more and more convinced this split scute ordeal is not just from environmental conditions during incubation. Seems like it could be a combination of genetics and environment. I'm collecting anecdotal evidence in my head.


----------



## Siren Nora (Apr 11, 2013)

I wish we could have live footage! Can't wait for more pics


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 11, 2013)

Redstrike said:


> Beautiful baby! I'm interested in the split scutes. Any change in paternal lineage? I guess that question could be a tough one if females are capable of storing sperm for a 2-3+ years. Anyway, I'm becoming more and more convinced this split scute ordeal is not just from environmental conditions during incubation. Seems like it could be a combination of genetics and environment. I'm collecting anecdotal evidence in my head.


Chris..
Your right on the $$$MONEY$$$..... I have proof it's not just temps/humidity. And just to let you know I have had these paired up for over 3 years .. try about 7 with the addition of the Other hypo female couple years ago... (or close too) So I know exactly who the Father is of both clutches.... and yes .. her first baby from 2011 had funky scutes down it's back ... aside from the hypo's I have a Cherry female that throws out spilttys along with norms in the same clutch. Just as much as this baby was next to the other clutch of hypos in the same tray same temps .. and they are 100% symetrical . Different Mother .....


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 11, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Redstrike said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful baby! I'm interested in the split scutes. Any change in paternal lineage? I guess that question could be a tough one if females are capable of storing sperm for a 2-3+ years. Anyway, I'm becoming more and more convinced this split scute ordeal is not just from environmental conditions during incubation. Seems like it could be a combination of genetics and environment. I'm collecting anecdotal evidence in my head.
> ...



I know of a Russian who produced a hatchling with an identical special scute. Same shape and location.


----------



## Redstrike (Apr 13, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > Redstrike said:
> ...



This is interesting stuff! I currently have three with split scutes and one with a "perfect" shell...maybe someday I can join the breeding ranks and start dabbling in this myself. From what I've heard from you, JD, Allegra, and Jacqui (anyway you can steer me to that Russian breeder?) I'd say there isn't much doubt about split scutes having environmental and hereditary roots. It'd be interesting to see if there is an interaction effect between the two parameters.

Keep up the good work JD!


----------

